# Using baby wipes on hedgie



## jillgonz (Jan 19, 2016)

Yoda is your typical hedgehog who poops and pees on his wheel. Now his back is starting to smell like poop because I'm assuming it's being spun onto him? I obviously can't give him a bath everyday, but he smells bad! And I'm sure it's unsanitary.. Can I use organic baby wipes or cat wipes just to wipe his quills down?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I wouldn't use anything that has any scent to it and would test his reaction to it before actually using it on him. Sometimes those "unscented" products still drive them bananas.

As an alternative, you could use just a warm wet wash cloth to wipe down his quills. I have to do this routinely for one of mine because she anoints, repeatedly, daily. Else she would have food caked to her quills all the time.


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

I use Scott "shop towels" dampened with water.  Each towel can be ripped up and used for multiple wipes. It's much cheaper than baby wipes.


----------



## MorgansPets (Feb 21, 2016)

I agree with Kalandra. Try using a warm and damp wash cloth. Also remember to dry the hedgehog off after your done.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

I use organic unscented wipes that are basically cotton with water and a little vitami e on them for my travel bag. At home, damp paper towel.


----------

